# Need farm name ideas!



## cyarbrough115 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am having a hard time thinking of a farm name. I would like something cute or catchy. We have Nigerian Dwarf goats. We have lots of huge sweetgum trees. And some our land is a little swampy most of the year. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you breeding for milk? meat? show? Might help with an angle.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh welcome btw...


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

"Mini sweet tree goats"

"Sweetgum Tree Milk Farm"


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome and I fully agree that 'Sweetgum' would be an awesome herd name!


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

"Sweetgum Goats",
" Gumtree Goats",
"Sweetgum Marsh Minis"
"Sweet-tree marsh goats"


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome SweeetGum Goats!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Goats R us


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

oldasrocks said:


> Goats R us


I think that's taken


----------



## cyarbrough115 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes and for the name ideas. My husband wants to use the name Y-knot acres but I don't really like that so I was looking for some other ideas. We have had goats for a few months now. I come here often and read the forums. I need all the help I can get. Thanks again for the ideas. I will let you know what we decide.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweetgum Swamp Dairy Goats, because you probably won't stop at one breed like so many others here. Just Sweetgum Swamp on the papers, though.

Peg


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Second for Sweetgum Swamp. PNP beat me to it!!! Great minds think alike .

Welcome aboard the Goat Obsession Train. These folks are goat crazy. Not me, I can stop any time I want to. :heehee:


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I personally like Y Knot. That is really cool. Don't feel bad we have had goats for awhile and we still can't pick one. As for right now its ItHappens. I can see it changing again though.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I like Y Not also.

I don't like the word swamp - only because swamps & goat hooves do not get along well, stupid thought on my part I know.

HF


----------



## cyarbrough115 (Nov 8, 2011)

Y Knot is already being used so I can't use that one. Finging a herd name is more difficult than I thought it would be. My husband is also in the military so maybe a name that references that or is patriotic.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

lol okay I like the name game, its fun 
Here are a few more attempts

Semper Fidelis Farm (for your marines)
Hooorah Hill or Hoorah Heaven farm (for your army boys and airforce)
Fair Winds Ranch(for your navy)


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

cyarbrough115 said:


> Y Knot is already being used so I can't use that one. Finging a herd name is more difficult than I thought it would be. My husband is also in the military so maybe a name that references that or is patriotic.


Tell him I said thanks you for serving our country first off. And second what is he? Maybe that will help get more ideas.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Y-not Sweetgum Goats

Welcome!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a Sweetgum goats on the east coast already FYI. She has manchas & nigies


----------



## cyarbrough115 (Nov 8, 2011)

He is in the Army. I am from NC and he is from AZ if that helps. And we have 3 sons.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm. Little goats. Sweet gum trees. Hmmmm. *scratching head*

Little Sweeties.
By Gum Goats.

That's all I can think of right now. Which is why we don't yet have a farm or herd name either LOL. Maybe I should start a thread like this too 

-Sonja


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I was going to suggest Sweet Swamp Goats.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sugar Goat Swamp*


Ok maybe not as pretty as the others. :hysterical:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Watch the length of your herdname if you're going to have registered goats. When you register a kid or kids born on your place, the name has to start with your herdname. This according to ADGA, anyway. And, ADGA allows only 30 characters INCLUDING spaces. 

So, though I like "Sweetgum Goats", that's already 13 characters taken up, and like another post pointed out, that name is already registered. Darn. I liked it, too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I dunno, anything with "swamp" in the name seems kinda oogy to me. That's just me, though.


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gummy Goat Farm !!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

DadGum Goats? (I know, I know - reaching here.)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

ranger4327 said:


> Gummy Goat Farm !!!


Gummy Goats! I love it, 

Now I'm going to have that stuck in my head instead of Gummy Bear.

I'm a gummy goat, I'm a gummy goat.

gummy,gummy

Gummy.gummy

Gummy Goat. :hysterical:


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

If only I can come up with a name for our farm now !!!!!


----------

